# Yorkville Stage 150G



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Seen this the other day and thought it would be perfect for this jam space I am building. I wanted an amp that would work well with Bass and Guitar, hard to find a good setup but for $150 why not!!

Got it to the building and tried it out, everything works well and the clean and dirty channel are great. Presence and reverb work very well. Both gains really have a good amount of adjustment and an Ok tone.
This is not a tube amp...but damn that 150W is Loud!

With guitar everything works perfect. With bass I set it up on the clean channel and it has a nice tight sound..cab could use some more screws though.

The speakers are nothing fancey with no name on it, I think its a Yorkville cab but don't see any names.

http://toronto.craigslist.org/msg/438510983.html

Bev


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Looks like a great deal! Congratulations.

Is that cab 6X10 or 6x12?


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

6X10

Sealed up the cab today and much tighter now with no buzz. Nice to crank it till it moves the pants although everyone hears when you screw up a note or fingering...

Bev


----------

